
Streaming video could be saddled with a new patent licensing cost - Tomte
https://www.cnet.com/news/patent-group-wants-a-new-toll-on-the-streaming-video-road/
======
goldenkey
Patent trolls are a malignant tumor that should be excised. They look for
juicy targets and then run their usual playbook, disgustingly.

The fact that a codec like AV1 which was designed to not step on any of these
BS generic patents, still gets hammered just goes to show how backwards our
patent office and associated judicial system is...

If a large conglomerate of FANG and Mozilla can spend all this effort on a
patent-free codec and still get trolled, what hope is there for us small
businesses?

